# Medicine bag



## ratman (Jan 31, 2017)

I picked up a medicine bag at the frontier festival now what would a mountain man carry in his bag?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2017)

That would be a very personal matter. Things that have meaning to you personally.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Feb 1, 2017)

Don't tell what is in it, and don't let anyone touch it !


----------



## Big7 (Feb 1, 2017)

My Grandmother said "kerosene" would fix all the externals. (RIP)

What she had for other things, I can't remember.
She delivered my Daddy on the table, in the formal dining room,
with the help from Dr. Stuart, with his black bag.

My Uncle was the first one in our family to be delivered in a hospital.

Old folks know what they are doing! Just go with it!


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 2, 2017)

ratman said:


> I picked up a medicine bag at the frontier festival now what would a mountain man carry in his bag?



post us up some pix of it ....


----------



## ratman (Feb 2, 2017)

Dont have a way to post pictures i use computer at work do not have one at home. And will not be using this one after april. The bag is about the size of the palm of your hand not very big. And thanks for the replys. Would like to see what some of you might have.


----------

